# Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht



## NCphalon (9. Dezember 2011)

*Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Für meine 12 m² sind die GLE490 überdimensioniert oder?^^

Hätte die schon gerne um beim Pegel nach oben net begrenzt zu sein (vgl. Porsche auf der rechten Spur: Man _könnte_ wenn man _wollte_ ) und im Vergleich zu z.B. den NuBox 481 mit Lackfront sind die auch günstig. Jetz frag ich mich, merkt man den zu kleinen Hörraum auch bei niedrigen Pegeln oder nur wenn man aufdreht? Mir wurden ja auch schon Kompaktlautsprecher empfohlen, aber ich möcht halt auf den Tiefgang von Standboxen net verzichten.


----------



## sipsap (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490 und Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer*

kommt immer auf den raum an und wie du sie stellen kannst. hab sie auf 13sqrm. verschenken zwar bestimmt etwas potenzial, aber man behält sie ja ne weile^^

hast sie den schonmal gehört?


----------



## NCphalon (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490 und Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer*

Naja mein Schreibtisch steht in der Mitte vor einer 3,5m Wand und die Boxen dachte ich in die Ecken zu stellen. Gehört hab ich sie nochnet, aber wenns garnet geht kann ich sie ja immernoch zurückschicken.

Hab mal en 3D Modell von meinem Hörraum gemacht (Boden is PVC, Wände Rauhputz, Decke Holz, Raum is nahezu quadratisch):


----------



## HAWX (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Positionierung ist nett gesagt suboptimal. Du sitzt viel zu nahe an den LS.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490 und Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer*

Kann ich mir sogar vorstellen aber irgendwie muss ich ja an den Schreibtisch kommen^^


----------



## HAWX (10. Dezember 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir sogar vorstellen aber irgendwie muss ich ja an den Schreibtisch kommen^^



Nahfelder sind da imo viel eher geeignet.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490 und Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer*

Mag aber klanglich gesehn lieber das deftige Jägerschnitzel aus der Dorfgaststätte als das exquisite Häppchen vom Sternekoch, hoffe die Metapher kommt an ^^

(Hab auch grad 2 Standboxen à 2x 12cm Tieftöner und 2 Kompaktboxen à 1x 16,5cm Tieftöner stehn, wenn ich mich mit dem Ohr net zu weit unten befinde gehts eigentlich)


----------



## Caspar (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Dadurch kann es sein, dass die "Addition der Schallfelder" nicht mehr wie erwünscht funktioniert. Die Chassis bündeln ja, sitzt du zu nah dran, bekommst du im Extremfall vom Hochtöner fast nix mit und vom Mittelton weniger als gewollt. Anders ausgedrückt, es klingt sch... unangenehm. Es gibt tolle Nahfeldmonitore, sicher auch gute passive falls du deinen Verstärker weiterhin benutzen möchtest.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wie drückt sich das aus dass ich vom Hochtöner nix mitbekomme? Hab die Boxen momentan so stehen, dass die Hochtöner ziemlich genau auf der selben Höhe wie meine Ohren sind und find den Klang schon ausgewogen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wie wäre es mit kleineren Boxen ggf Nahfeldmonitore, damit nicht zu viel der Schallwellen an Dir vorbeigeht oder vom Tisch "aufgehalten" wird, und FALLS der Bass Dir zu wenig ist, holst Du halt noch nen Subwoofer dazu? ^^


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Was wäre denn so an kleineren Boxen zu empfehlen? Hab leider keinen Platz aufm Schreibtisch um Nahfeldmonitore aufzustellen und hatte auch bisher immer den Eindruck, dass die so neutral klingen, dass nicht-audiophile mit dem Klang nix anfangen können und der für die einfach nur "platt" klingt.

(Und ich hab Sichtkontakt zu allen Chassis, da sollte nix aufgehalten werden^^)


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Dazu musst du etwas Theorie kennen. Du hast zwei Signale, eines landet mit 90db bei deinen Ohren, das andere mit 70db, es ist also 20db leiser - das leisere Signal hörst du in der Größenordnung schon nicht mehr. Ausserdem bündeln Lautsprecher. Je höher die Frequenz, umso stärker wird das Signal gerichtet abgestrahlt. Demnach ist das Problem besonders beim Hochtöner (hohe Frequenzen) bemerkbar. Das hast du ja selbst schon festgestellt indem du den Hochtöner auf Ohrhöhe setzt. Der Lautsprecher klingt dann ausgewogener. Rutschst du nach oben unten oder zur Seite, wird der Hochton deutlich leiser. Du verlässt den Sweetspot. Also hörst du den Mittel und Tieftonbereich deutlich lauter und der Lautsprecher wirkt extrem dick. Der Lautsprecher bündelt aber auch im Mitteltonbereich, wenn auch nicht so stark. (Der Mittelton wird "weniger" leise als der Hochtonbereich.) Nun sind wir ja dünne Mitten gewohnt, unser Ohr ist ja auf Logitech, Teufel und Bose geschult. Darum fällt dir das Bündelungsverhalten in dem Bereich vielleicht nicht so auf und es stört dich nicht.

Darum ist es auch (theoretisch) das Ziel einen möglichst linearen Frequenzgang zu erhalten. So werden weder die Mitten, noch der Bassbereich oder die hohen Frequenzen betont. In der Theorie ist ein linearer Lautsprecher also echt geil... allerdings gibts ja noch den Raum und den Lauscher. Die Beiden machen dann die Linearität durch Reflexionen oder ihren Geschmack kaputt. ^^

Um das Ganze wieder auf die Addition zu beziehen. Der Hochtöner und ein Tiefmitteltöner besitzen ja eine Frequenz bei der sie getrennt sind, die ist schon in einem Bereich bei dem sie gerichtet abstrahlen. Die Summe der Flanken muss 6db über dem Schnittpunkt liegen, da dann eine ausgewogene Wiedergabe (gleich laute Signale) entstehen. Nun strahlen sie ja gerichtet ab. Sitzt du also weit weg, passt die Summe auf Achse, nicht jedoch wenn du zu nah dran sitzt. Das kommt daher, dass die Chassis ja auch einen gewissen Abstand zueinander haben. Bist du so nah dran, dass du quasi noch nicht im "süßen" Bereich (Sweetspot) beider Chassis sitzt, funktioniert die Addition nicht und es gibt ne Delle im Frequenzgang (am Ohr) - und das für gewöhnlich im Präsenzbereich - genau dort wo dein Ohr am empfindlichsten ist. 

Aus diesem Grund werden im Nahfeld auch gern Breitbänder und Koaxiallautsprecher verwendet, da diese schon eine Punktschallquelle sind und nicht erst wie eine wirken müssen.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Welche Boxen wärn denn dann geeignet? (Kann auch ne semipassive 2.1 Kombi sein) Sag mal bitte en par Produktbezeichnungen^^

Wenn ich Filme gucke sitz ich auf der Couch an der Rückwand des Zimmers, ca. 10-20cm niedriger.


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Welche geeignet sind sagen dir am Besten deine Ohren.  Düse am Besten mal in den nächsten DJ-Laden und höre dir ein paar Modelle an. Dann weisst du was zu dir passt!


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Hab mich jetz mit Madz auf die nuPro A-20 erstma nur zum Probehören geeinigt.


----------



## sipsap (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Jo, ist richtig, aber ein paar LS solltest du zum Vergleichen schon noch hören. Sonst wäre es ja kein Vergleich und deinen Geschmack kennst du nach einem Pärchen auch noch nicht.  Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß beim lauschen!


----------



## iceman650 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Ach sipsap, du weißt doch, Nubert ist heilig und muss nicht probegehört werden. Alles andere ist natürlich Müll, außer AKG.
(Wen der Sarkasmus nicht anspringt: Es war *Sarkasmus*. (!!!))


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge für andere Sachen zum probehören habt, nur her damit^^


----------



## sipsap (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

wieso wollen die leute denn immer konkrete modell. haben doch schon genügend leute geschrieben: rein in den laden und alles anhören, was budgettechnisch passr und eigene meinung bilden.
und in nem fachgeschäft ist alles hörenswert.


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*


Adam A3X
KRK Rokit 6
Yamaha HS80


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Na ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, iceman. .) NCphalon schreibt ja auch nur, dass er die Probe hören will. Ich empfehle aber auch erstmal eine weitere Übersicht.
Caspar hat es in seinem Beitrag ja schon sehr schön beschrieben, was für Effekte es gibt, und zwar eben auch den eigenen Geschmack. Sofern möglich würde ich daher auch noch weitere Lautsprecher hinzuziehen (auch wenn ich frei eingestehe, dass ich das selber nicht tat, hauptsächlich aus Kostengründen und weils in meinen Ohren direkt gestimmt hat). Jeder hat halt so seine Vorlieben, bei Madz ist es Nubert, bei einigen Teufel, bei noch anderen noch anderes.

Edit: Stichwort Tiefgang:
Ach wenn die Yamaha HS80M nochmal deutlich tiefer gehen als meine 50er habe ich mehrfach gelesen, dass beide alles in allem nicht allzu stark im Tieftonbereich sind. Für die HS50M kann ich das auf jeden Fall bestätigen. Ich rate deswegen nicht direkt davon ab, aber mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf ist ein direkter Vergleich der HS80M zu den anderen sicher nochmals interessanter.

Und nochmals Edit: -.-
Gut, im Vergleich zu den anderen von Caspar genannten Modellen haben die natürlich mehr Membranfläche. Aber wie gesagt, hier dürfte sich der direkte (und zunächst wohl scheinbar ungleiche) Vergleich lohnen. Die KRK RP8 Rokit kostet übrigens kaum mehr als die 6-Zoll-Version.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Hab mich jetz mit Madz auf die nuPro A-20 erstma nur zum Probehören geeinigt.


 
Wundert mich jetzt doch etwas. Habe selbst eine A-10 und pegelfest ist was anderes und den Tiefgang bekommst du auch nur zu Lasten einer noch weiter gesunkenen Pegelfestigkeit. Bei der A-20 ist das kaum anders. Mal ehrlich wo soll es denn herkommen? Da arbeitet ein einzelner 15er im Tief-Mittelton-Bereich. Irgendwo setzt die Physik Grenzen.

Höre es dir ruhig zunächst selbst an, aber ich bezweifle, dass die A-20 deinen Kriterien entspricht.

Und noch etwas als Tipp. Bringe immer eine Portion Skepsis gegenüber Leuten auf, die Marken empfehlen, die sie zu Hause selbst stehen haben. Das schließt mich natürlich ein, mit einer (ehemals) Canton GLE 490 und mittlerweile drei Nubert NuPro A10.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Also sowas hab ich momentan (pro Seite), die neuen sollten net (viel) Leiser sein, auch wenn sie dann statt 5x so neutral nur 3x so neutral sind wie die aktuellen^^


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Kannst du die Daten zu den Lautsprechern posten? (Falls du etwas findest.) Das macht eine Auswahl möglicherweise einfacher. Das testen bleibt dir trotzdem nicht erspart.


----------



## sipsap (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

äähhhh die lautsprecher machen eig nur indirekt die lautstärke aus. meistens begrenzt der Verstärker.

bei den boxen kommts hauptsächlich auf den wirkungsgrad an, sprich wie viel dB aus der reingejagten leistung gewonnen wird 
unterschiedet sich von ls zu ls. die watt angabe bei ls ist im heimgebrauch eig zu vernachlässigen.

und laustärke war noch nie ein indikator für qualität.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Prinzipiell geht eine GLE490/490.2 in kleinen Räumen und wandnah. Allerdings wirst du mit dem Hörabstand experimentieren müssen. Ich empfehle ab 2 Meter. Weniger musst du Probehören, auch wegen der eher grellen Abstimmung im Mittel bis Hochton. Im Zweifel würde ich es sein lassen. 

Wenn es möglichst kompakt sein soll, dennoch tief und laut und möglichst Nahfeld, würde ich die hier empfehlen: Heco Celan XT 301 Kompaktlautsprecher Stück (versch. Farben) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Schon etwas länger auf dem Markt, aber gerade deswegen günstig für 450 € das Paar zu haben. Separater Verstärker ist Pflicht. Die sind so das Gegenstück zu den Canton, auch vom Klangcharakter her. Kannst du sogar einfach bei Amazon bestellen und Bedarf wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



Caspar schrieb:


> Kannst du die Daten zu den Lautsprechern posten? (Falls du etwas findest.) Das macht eine Auswahl möglicherweise einfacher. Das testen bleibt dir trotzdem nicht erspart.


 
Von den Standboxen (Universum QSL 260 II) hab ich nur die Leistungsdaten:


Sinusleistung: 140W
Musikleistung: 300W
Impedanz: 4 Ohm

Die Kompaktboxen (Grundig BOX 4600) hatten diese Daten:


Sinusleistung: 40W
Musikleistung: 65W
Impedanz: 8 Ohm
Übertragungsbereich: 50 Hz - 20 kHz
Trennfrequenz: 2 kHz

Dann hab ich die (auf einer Seite kaputten) Tieftonchassis durch welche aus 2 alten Atlanta Standboxen ersetzt und weil ich als ich die Ausschnitte vergrößert hab noch in die Spulen von der Frequenzweiche reingesägt hab hab ich die auch noch durch welche aus den Atlantas ersetzt (Ich weiß, Pfusch³ )

*@Pokerclock:* die Celan werd ich mir mal angucken. 

Kann noch jemand was zur nuBox Serie sagen?


----------



## sipsap (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

ach herje 

am interessantesten wäre noch der wirkungsgrad gewesen. was hast du für einen verstärker?

und zur nubox: musst du hören


----------



## Caspar (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Man sollte vermeiden das der Verstärker begrenzt, darum ists besser einen dicken zu kaufen. Hat der Verstärker zu wenig Leistung fängt er an zu clippen, das zerstört den Lautsprecher sehr schnell. Nimmt man dagegen einen kräftigen Verstärker wird zwar der Lautsprecher überlastet, das äussert sich aber lediglich durch größere Verzerrungen und Ohrenkrebs. 

Wenn also der Verstärker begrenzt ist das Mist, man sollte versuchen das der Lautsprecher überlastet wird.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Naja Wirkungsgrad findet man bei kostenlosen Boxen selten 

Verstärker is der harman/kardon HK3250, is der dick?^^


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Der AMP scheint 65W zu packen, was kann man denn da maximal dranhängen? (Sinusleistung der Boxen hat ja damit nix zu tun oder?)


----------



## Caspar (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Die Belastbarkeit der Lautsprecher hat schon etwas damit zu tun, aber in eher geringem Maße. Sollte sie sich deutlich über der Belastbarkeit des Verstärkers befinden, solltest du lediglich darauf achten den Lautstärkeregler nicht voll aufzudrehen. Befindet sich die Belastbarkeit deutlich unter den 60W an 4Ohm hörst du wenn du zu weit aufgedreht hast.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Ok...

Ich klammer mich gerne an das Hoffnungsfünkchen, dass die GLE 490 laut sipsap und Pokerclock irgendwie funktionieren könnten (vllt mit Dämmung der Ecken?), andernfalls die Heco Celan XT 301. Wäre ersteres en versuch wert? 

(Jetz kommt wahrscheinlich als Antwort "Ja, sicher!" und "Bloß net!" xD)


----------



## Caspar (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Probiers aus!  

Du könntest natürlich auch mal deinen Verstärker einpacken und dir beide Lautsprecher anhören. Das wäre eh das Beste.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Naja das primäre Problem wird die Größe meines Zimmers sein, der Verstärker muss sich ja momentan sowieso schon einiges gefallen lassen^^


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Im Falle von Standboxen, solltest du einen Händler vor Ort aufsuchen und mit ihm ein etwaiges Rückgaberecht vereinbaren. Die Kompakten lassen sich leichter über das FAR wieder zurückschicken (praktisch und rechtlich).


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Hab jetz mal ne Anfrage an den nächsten Blödmarkt geschickt, ob ich da die GLE 490 mit meinem Verstärker probehören kann. Wenn das net geht fahr ich zum Expert, zum Alphatecc (ne Ecke weiter weg) oder zum Saturn (noch ne Ecke weiter weg)^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

ich werf mal noch die Ultima 40 und die T400 rein 
Die ultima hab ich selbst zwar noch nicht gehört, allerdings hat sie sehr viele gute rezessionen bisher bei einigen internetportalen bekommen, und ich kann mir denken dass diese nicht alle aus der luft gegriffen sind. Kostenpunkt 400€ 
DIe T400 hab ich selbst auch noch nicht gehört, allerdings besitze ich die "großen Brüder", die T500, und bin sehr begeistert von diesen. Kosten hier 550€ 
Im allgemeinen sind Teufel-LS sehr gut was den bassbereich angeht, und pegelfest sind sie auch. Und das P/L-verhältniss stimmt nicht nur mMn nach auch 
Außerdem kannst du die teufel ne zeit lang probehören (wie lange weiss ich grad nich auswendig) und wenn sie dir nicht gefallen wieder zurückgeben, ohne probleme, der service ist auch freundlich und hilfsbereit.
ICh finde das ist allemal besser als LS in nem geschäft, das entweder voll dafür gemacht ist (geschönter klang) oder nem blödiamarkt wo man isch nicht gescheit auf die LS konzentrieren kann (quatschende verkäufer, einkaufende massen) probezuhören. Schliesslich hörst du die LS später ja auch daheim, und da find ich dieses gimick von teufel recht hilfreich 

T 400 - Lautsprecher Teufel

Ultima 40 - Lautsprecher Teufel

PS: Die probehörzeit beträgt 8 wochen


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Die Ultima 40 hab ich letzte Woche erst storniert und da sie schon unterwegs waren ungeöffnet wieder zurückgehen lassen xD

Sind vielleicht schöne Budgetboxen aber dem hier sonst so genannten kommen die wohl net bei^^

EDIT: Mediamarkt hat geantwortet und zeigt sich sehr Kulant, bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

woher willste das wissen, wenn du sie noch gar net gehört hast?! Teuer heißt nicht immer gleich gut, vor allem nicht bei so nem geschmacksabhängigen thema wie Lautsprecher


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Sie sind wegen einigen anderen Kriterien (z.B. rückwärtige Bassreflexöffnungen) schon durchs Raster gefallen und wenn ich sie garnet erst annehm lauf ich auch net gefahr Kohle zu verliern falls sie nach dem Rücksenden irgendwas dran finden sollten.


----------



## Caspar (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

CPU GPU, sorry das ich jetzt schon wieder Einwände bringe, aber du hast sie doch auch noch nicht gehört.

Zu den Meinungen der sicher vielseitig belesenen Käufer der Ultimas muss ich wohl auch nicht viel sagen. 

Aber Zufriedenheit ist ja das Wichtigste!
Logitech X-530 5.1 PC-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Logitech S-220 2.1 Speaker System OEM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Trust Soundforce 2,1 Pro, 2,1-Kanal: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

@Caspar 

LOL, die Amazon Bewertungen.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Der eine hat aber geschrieben dass die Mitten fehlen


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

@ Madz
Jo fandsch auch.  Da kannste echt anklicken was du willst, die Systeme sind alle geil. ^^

@NCphalon
Auf jeden Fall, viele merken auch an, dass sie in der Preisklasse gut sind. Dagegen möchte ich nix sagen. Aber leider kann man eben oft nicht filtern wer wirklich (was womit) verglichen hat und wer nicht. Genau darauf möchte ich auch hinaus.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Da gibts doch auch irgendwo diese 20€ Standboxen die für ihre Preisklasse extrem gut sein sollen (=Klang wie 100 oder 150€ Boxen^^)


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Ich glaube ich weiss welche du meinst, mir entfällt der Name auch immer wieder. 

Hmm ich komme net drauf... war irgendwas mit A glaube ich, vielleicht kommst du damit weiter. ^^


----------



## hydro (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wer hat hier die GLE Reihe mit viel Tiefgang in einem Satz genannt?


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Ich sag mal bescheid wenn ich was finde, aber bis dahin wieder BTT

@hydro: Optisch ham sie viel un aufm Papier angeblich ab 20 Hz (wobei ich das etwas extrem find, trotz 200mm TT)

Hier is en Test http://www.audio.de/testbericht/canton-gle-490-329930.html weiß net was die Seite bringt, zumindest die Tabelle is net vollständig ausgefüllt un im gegensatz zum test der 490.2 gibts auch kein Frequenz/Impedanzdiagramm.


----------



## sipsap (13. Dezember 2011)

40hz danach fallen sie stark ab


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Würde mir reichen^^


----------



## Bier (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



NCphalon schrieb:


> @hydro: Optisch ham sie viel un aufm Papier angeblich ab 20 Hz (wobei ich das etwas extrem find, trotz 200mm TT)


 Die TT sind 180mm, der MT 160mm. Die Angaben auf der Cantonseite stimmen leider nicht wirklich.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

hmm... Also ICH finde dass die 490.2 ordentlich tief gehen. 

Hab jetzt da keinen Unterschied zu anderen Standlautsprechern in dem Kostenrahmen gesehen. Mit nem SUB darf man das natürlich nicht vergleichen. Stellt sich aber immer die Frage, ob man überhaupt noch einen zu so was dazu haben will. ICH für MICH hab entschieden nein. Mehr Bass/Tiefgang brauch/will ich gar nicht. Hab mit nem SUB mal probe gehört, und fands durchweg schelchter als ohne. Vielleicht war die Anlage beim Händler verdammt schlecht abgestimmt, aber so auf Anhieb hat mir das einfach gar nicht zugesagt fürs Musik hören.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



Bier schrieb:


> Die TT sind 180mm, der MT 160mm. Die Angaben auf der Cantonseite stimmen leider nicht wirklich.


 
Wie wird eigentlich gemessen? Mit Sicke/ohne Sicke?


----------



## Caspar (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Sinnvoll wäre halbe Sicke... wie üblich.


----------



## Bier (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Habs hier mal beim TT Chassis eingezeichnet.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Scheinen also 6,5"er zu sein. Dann rücken ja die nuBox 481 fast schon wieder in Schlagdistanz.^^


----------



## sipsap (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Scheinen also 6,5"er zu sein. Dann rücken ja die nuBox 481 fast schon wieder in Schlagdistanz.^^


 
größe ist nicht immer alles 

von der fläche direkt auf tiefgang, pegel sowie qualität zu schließen ist GANZ falsch. sönst würden es ja auch raveland-boxen tun


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Ja aber die nuBox un die GLE spieln ja preislich etwa in der selben Region.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Glaub ich bin auf einen "Abtrünnigen" Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter gestoßen, hier mal meine Email-Korrespondenz der letzten Tage:

(Hab angefragt ob die GLE 490 zum Testen mit dem Verstärker im örtlichen Markt zur Verfügung stehen)



			
				Mediamarkt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an den o.a. Lautsprecher. Dieser ist zur Zeit "vergriffen". Es gibt aktuell eine GLE 490.2
> 
> ...





			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...





			
				Mediamarkt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Harman Kardon Verstärker sind für Ihre Netzteilkraft fast schon legendär bekannt...
> 
> ...



Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wenn man die LS ohne wenn und aber gegen Geld (nicht gegen einen Gutschein, was MM auch gerne mal macht) wieder bei Nicht-Gefallen zurückgeben kann, sehe ich es als unbedenklich an. Dann kannst du dir selbst eine Meinung über die LS bilden.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Dann hau ich mal zu^^

(bzw. ich hab erstmal gefragt wie es mit einer eventuellen Rückerstattung aussehen würde, ich wüsst net, wie ich einen 498€ Mediamarktgutschein vernünftig einlösen soll^^)


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

also 498 € für die 490er ist bischen teuer finde ich, und die 490.2 maßlos überteuert.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Amazon will nicht viel weniger > Canton GLE 490 3-Wege Standlautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wenn du dir zumindest die Farbe aussuchen kannst zum gleichen Preis ist es halbwegs OK.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Naja was heißt "nicht viel weniger", der Paarpreis bei Amazon wäre auch 249+249=498€^^


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

wat, der Preis und dann noch in schwarz 

was wollen die dann erst für die anderen Farben?


----------



## Bier (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Was ist denn mit den GLE490 passiert?
Ich hab meine im Januar für unter 400€ das Paar bekommen. Warum sind die aufeinmal so teuer?
Ich glaub jetzt wär ein guter Zeitpunkt die Dinger verlustfrei zu verkaufen  Wollte ich eh demnächst machen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

ich sag lieber nicht, was ich für meine 490.2 bezahlt hab


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Wie sind die GLE jetzt abgestimmt?
Hell oder Badewanne?

Gelesen habe ich beides.


----------



## sipsap (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*



Bier schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den GLE490 passiert?
> Ich hab meine im Januar für unter 400€ das Paar bekommen. Warum sind die aufeinmal so teuer?
> Ich glaub jetzt wär ein guter Zeitpunkt die Dinger verlustfrei zu verkaufen  Wollte ich eh demnächst machen.


 
noch nicht aufgefallen? viel LS und auch kh sind wieder teurer geworden.

und sie sind hell abgestimmt


----------



## Bier (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Hab mich in letzter Zeit nie so mit den Preisen neuer LS beschäftigt.
Ich plane eher mir demnächst ein Paar richtig gute alte LS zu holen.

Ja, sind eher hell abgestimmt. Muss man mögen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Eindeutig hell bis grell. Kann man nur mit (bzw. ohne ) Winkel, sprich nicht auf den Hörer einwinkeln und viel Hörabstand entgegen wirken.

Ihr seid gut. Ich habe noch 560 € für mei nPaar bezahlt und das war damals ein Schnäppchen anno 2009.


----------



## sipsap (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

geiz ist geil sprach mario barth


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

ohja und der war geil :debil:


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Kann man die Boxen über en Software EQ oder den Verstärker im HT Bereich etwas zügeln?^^


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Auf so Späße würde ich verzichten. Dann lieber gleich was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

ja, wobei Geschmäcker eben SEHR unterschiedlich sein können. 

Meine stehn z.b. Rund 4 Meter auseinander und von mir weg, sind aber auf mich ausgerichtet und ich empfinde Sie nicht als grell/Bell

Daher IMMER Probe hören.aumen:


----------



## NCphalon (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Werden dann wohl mal am Samstag zum MM fahren und die Dinger abholn.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Also das mit den GLE 490 klappt dieses Jahr netmehr (Hersteller hat bei der Verfügbarkeit geschlampt), hab mir dann aus Neugier mal die nuBox 481 bestellt weil ich die sowieso mal haben wollte. 

Irgendwie bringt mich der Hochtonbereich aber um, die Regler hinten an den Boxen stehen auf "neutral" aber wenn ich etwas lauter drehe muss ich am Verstärler den Hochton runterregeln weil ich sonst das Gefühl hab, meine Ohren fangen gleich an zu bluten^^


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Alles eine Sache der Gewohnheit . Ich würde mir sogar eher Gedanken machen ob der HT in deinen alten LS nicht einen Weg hatte .


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pegelfeste Boxen mit viel Tiefgang für 12 m² und max. 500€ gesucht*

Also von dem auf der linken Seite weiß ichs


----------

